# Cable cortado-pedal maquina coser



## lepaulete (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenos dias
Tengo que reparar el cable del pedal de una máquina de coser y no se el orden en que se deben conectar los cables, positivo, negativo y neutro, ya que tiene cinco patillas. Adjunto fotografia. Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2014)

​
¿ Función del aparato conectado al cable ?
Máquina ¿ Marca ?
Máquina ¿ Modelo ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

¿ Foto del interior ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2014)

yo veo tres cables


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 12, 2014)

> no se el orden en que se deben conectar los cables, positivo, negativo y neutro, ya que tiene cinco patillas.



sm, veo tres cables tambien!!!...


----------



## lepaulete (Mar 14, 2014)

Buenos días. Antes que nada pido disculpas por lo escueto del primer correo. A ver, el cable estropeado pertenece al pedal que acciona una máquina alfa modelo 3940. En realidad no es el pedal original que traía la máquina ya que éste se rompió y se sustituyó por uno compatible. Para repararlo hay que soldar, pero hay tres cables y 5 patillas, como se ve en la foto que adjunte y no sé en qué orden debo realizar la soldadura.
A ver si alguien me puede orientar. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------

